# 7.62x39 at Wally world



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

I stopped by at Wallyworld to pick up some ammo for the AK pistol. I was told they dont sell the 20 rnd boxes of the Tulammo anymore. They now only sell the 40 rounder 122 grain non corrosive ammo for $9. 90+ compared to the 20 rounders for $5. 48 a box. Also I was told that the 20 round boxes contain 93 grains bullet against 122 for the 40 rounders.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Funny two days ago in my Walmart I saw the ln time standard box of tula ammo, 122 grain. Could be just what was shipped to your Walmart or perhaps the Obama administration ban on Russian arms imports is showing up.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Could just be me, but I've never seen 93 grain bullets for the 7.62x39 any where nor seen any listing in any ballistics chart.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

I'd take the information given to you by the Wally World clerk with a HUGE grain of salt.


----------



## Dirk Pitt (Apr 21, 2015)

I don't take ANY information from the clerks there, if they have it out I might purchase it, depending on what it is. If I don't see it I just walk away. Been burned too many times with "looking the back" or " it will be here on Tuesday" or some other such baloney.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

True I have never seen it where a wally worker actually knew what was going on. I have though, seen ammo dwindling on the local wal mart shelves and that's surprising because mostly the city sheep aren't out hunting


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

My local Walmart has Sawyer water filters and diva cups too. They went through last month and they have all new supplies. There's a good guy in the back that sells the guns but everyone else knows nothing, nothing!!


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

According to my weight scale on my reloading bench that would be a negative of the typical 20 round box of FMJ 7.62x39 TulAmmo, it clocks in right at 121-123gr per a bullet!


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

LunaticFringeInc said:


> According to my weight scale on my reloading bench that would be a negative of the typical 20 round box of FMJ 7.62x39 TulAmmo, it clocks in right at 121-123gr per a bullet!


Well that is good, this means the 40 rounder is no different than my old ammo. No need for me to separate them cause they are the same... Thanks for the info.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

There is an early 60s man that works at the Ionia Walmart he is a licensed ffl deal that sold his gun shop and is now retired very knowledgeable great guy.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

it's all the same stuff about the only difference I can see is you really don't read the box of ammo your buying very well
122 gr is standard tula stuff -be it HP or fmj


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Medic33 said:


> it's all the same stuff about the only difference I can see is you really don't read the box of ammo your buying very well
> 122 gr is standard tula stuff -be it HP or fmj


You are right, I don't read nor I have any interest about the details regarding AK ammo. My interest is the price. After all it's not match grade ammo and my AK is not a match grade rifle anyway, so the ballistics of it does not matter that much. I was interested in the price and the quantity.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Camel923 said:


> Funny two days ago in my Walmart I saw the ln time standard box of tula ammo, 122 grain. Could be just what was shipped to your Walmart or perhaps the Obama administration ban on Russian arms imports is showing up.


The one near my house does not carry 20 rounders anymore. I will pay a visit to the one near where I work and see if they still carry 20 rounders. I'm just glad that the 40 rounders are cheaper deal.


----------



## DadofTheFamily (Feb 19, 2015)

When I buy retail, I go to Cabelas.


----------



## Sarkus (Sep 11, 2014)

6811 said:


> You are right, I don't read nor I have any interest about the details regarding AK ammo. My interest is the price. After all it's not match grade ammo and my AK is not a match grade rifle anyway, so the ballistics of it does not matter that much. I was interested in the price and the quantity.


Well, apparently you do have an interest since you created this topic. Right?

Not to be rude, but how hard is it to look at the box? It clearly says what it is on both the 20 and 40 round boxes,


----------

